# Got it done



## Adam Fausch (Jun 29, 2015)

Built this for my youngest. I built each of them a different toy when they were about two to three. This was my most complicated. It is basically all solid oak, besides a few accent pieces in the engine or buttons. It is Minwax ebony and Sedona Red. Then about three coats of spar urathane. It was hard but I learned a lot and have good memories.





 
View attachment 82110

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 29


----------



## SENC (Jun 29, 2015)

Flat out awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 29, 2015)

Lots of memories to yet be made by your son! Great dedication to complete this fantastic tractor! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jun 29, 2015)

The rockers and seat are Minwax Fruitwood. 

I started out trying TransTint for the red but I couldn't figure out how to work it right. I think the Sedona Red makes it look antique maybe like it's been sitting out in the field for a few years.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2015)

That is neato!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2015)

That is outstanding Adam, great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 30, 2015)

now thats awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 30, 2015)

lota hard work very cool piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Great looking job on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 30, 2015)

very cool rocker, and some excellent workmanship 
these are the kind of pieces that stay in a family for generations and get plenty of use
will be nice to look back at this in 10-15 years and remember the times when it was created

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2015)

Classy and classic , great longtime family heirloom that'll be . Superb !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 30, 2015)

Outstanding Adam!! You're a good father and I'm sure you'll have even more fun when you can pass along these skills to them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 30, 2015)

Simply awesome work. Every last bit of it is just great. Nice Job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jun 30, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> very cool rocker, and some excellent workmanship
> these are the kind of pieces that stay in a family for generations and get plenty of use
> will be nice to look back at this in 10-15 years and remember the times when it was created




Thanks that is true I have some pieces my grandfather made and half the furniture in our house was made by my dad. I hope they like having these things around someday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jun 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> Outstanding Adam!! You're a good father and I'm sure you'll have even more fun when you can pass along these skills to them!



Our school has a tool time some evenings. You come with your kid and a hammer and build like a bird house or tool box. Everything is cut out but it's fun. Good experience for four and five year olds. But yes looking forward to teaching it on.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Jul 1, 2015)

Outstanding

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Aurora North (Aug 5, 2015)

DUDE! AWESOME!

Can you say... heirloom piece?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I decided to do something new and entered it in the Minnesota state fair. Got a second place. I have done county fairs before. State fair is kind of fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations on your win Adam  State brings to a whole new level.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats Adam that's something to be very proud of!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a very cool project Adam and as others have said I'm sure it will in the family for a long time to come.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 3, 2015)

That's a beauty!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

